# Adding friends for New Horizons. :)



## AlyssaAC (Mar 24, 2020)

Hiiii! I'm going to be getting the game in a couple of days, so anyone is free to add me! Friend code for my Switch is 5137-7037-9125 and is also on the side under my avatar! Can't wait to play!


----------



## alebrije (Mar 24, 2020)

I just started playing too. I'd love to trade fruits once you get the game. My code is under my avatar! I'll add you right away.


----------



## Daisy189 (Mar 24, 2020)

Adding you  
Can't wait to play together


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 24, 2020)

alebrije said:


> I just started playing too. I'd love to trade fruits once you get the game. My code is under my avatar! I'll add you right away.



Sent a friend request to you! 



Daisy189 said:


> Adding you
> Can't wait to play together



Added you to my Switch! c:


----------



## peppy villager (Mar 24, 2020)

Added you <3


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 24, 2020)

Crunchy said:


> Added you <3



Thank you! Added you too! ♥


----------



## AmeliasMommy (Mar 25, 2020)

*Adding you*


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 25, 2020)

AmeliasMommy said:


> *Adding you*



Added and thank you!


----------



## Prophecy82 (Mar 25, 2020)

StarLiteDragon said:


> Hiiii! I'm going to be getting the game in a couple of days, so anyone is free to add me! Friend code for my Switch is 5137-7037-9125 and is also on the side under my avatar! Can't wait to play!



Go ahead and add my Switch ID, the name is GMO, and my town is pretty neat.  I do a lot of giveaways.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 25, 2020)

Prophecy82 said:


> Go ahead and add my Switch ID, the name is GMO, and my town is pretty neat.  I do a lot of giveaways.



OK! Just added you.


----------



## Bunnybea (Mar 25, 2020)

Added you


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 25, 2020)

Bunnybea said:


> Added you



Added as well!


----------



## mattu (Mar 25, 2020)

Sent friend request


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 25, 2020)

mattu said:


> Sent friend request



Added.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 26, 2020)

Just an update, but I finally got my game yesterday, so if any still wants to add me, feel free!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 27, 2020)

StarLiteDragon said:


> Just an update, but I finally got my game yesterday, so if any still wants to add me, feel free!



Hello StarLiteDragon, I would like to add you as well  
My FC is 3397-1650-7221.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 28, 2020)

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello StarLiteDragon, I would like to add you as well
> My FC is 3397-1650-7221.



Hi! So sorry for the late reply, been really busy the last few days. Added you know now. Also, let me know if you got the request. 

Still adding friends too and just started a new island today, as I didn't like my old map. xD


----------



## Tweeters27 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey I'd like to be friends, just sent a request


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 28, 2020)

Tweeters27 said:


> Hey I'd like to be friends, just sent a request



Added.


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Mar 29, 2020)

StarLiteDragon said:


> Added.



Hi StarLiteDragon, I have added the player 'Alyssa'


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 29, 2020)

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hi StarLiteDragon, I have added the player 'Alyssa'



Yup, that would be me! Thank you! <3


----------



## INeedACNL (Mar 29, 2020)

would you like to add me? my town is open right now


----------



## ultron79 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello

I am from Spain, i will add some of you so i can travel to different regions and maybe you have different fishes and birds and fruits.
So you can do the same: my code is SW-2399-7730-7015

Thank you and best regards


ahhhhh my ID is PingüinoJ not ultron79 in the switch


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd love to be friends! 
Feel free to add me.


----------



## ultron79 (Mar 29, 2020)

i just added some of you, thanks!


----------

